# Decisions... Powerlifting vs Bodybuilding - can I do both?



## Bobby1413

Hi everyone,

I've been lifting for a while. I love Squats, Deadlifts, Bench Press - my favourite exercises by far. I'm not that strong despite lifting for a long time - this is my own fault as I have in the past been inconsistent and eaten poorly. I have over the past few months become a lot more dedicated, and monitor my nutrition really closely.

I am cutting at present - I just want to lose about another 10lbs just to get down to a better BF%. So I plan to do another 6 weeks of cutting roughly and then I can up the calories a bit more.

My current 1RM lifts are low as stated:

Squat: 140-145 roughly

Deadlift: 160... but not tested for a while

Bench: 110

*Powerlifting vs Deadlifting*

I have a good friend who I lift with occasionally. He has in the past been involved in natural bodybuilding. He is a similar height to me (5ft 7) - and he is well built. He is now training for a powerlifting competition and is very strong despite being 43 years old.

He has been saying to me I've got to make a decision ... powerlifting or bodybuilding. Part of my agrees as in the past I have just walked in the gym and done a "leg day", or a "chest day"... often focussing on a compound movement initially.

I love the idea of strength training. My only reluctance is I want to have a bit of size and shape. I often see some powerlifters who don't even look like they lift.

This may sound really vain, but I just prefer the general look of a bodybuilder - bigger shoulders, built chest, decent arms and of course thick legs. In short... I like the powerlifting style of training and lifting heavy weights (heavy to me anyway), and like the general look of a bodybuilder.

So I wasn't sure what to do...

1) is it possible to do a programme that focuses on strength but has a decent amount of hypertrophy and muscle building work

2) is it possible to train solely for powerlifting but still build some size?

3) my friend has recommended the cube method for me which I believe you squat, deadlift and bench once a week with some hypertrophy work too.

Thanks everyone - hope this makes sense!


----------



## Endomorph84

Have you ever seen a power lifter that hasn't got sufficient mass & size for their weight division/ class?! me neither buddy.

No need to over complicate things. One major compound with low reps assisted with plenty of assistance work in the Hypertrophy rep range will do you well. I took the principles of 5/3/1 and slightly adapted them and got great results.

End of the day its the diet that gets you your size. Eat big, get big.


----------



## ATMeredith

You cant excel at both (unless your gifted) its either get strong and still look good (but not like a bodybuilder) or look like a bodybuilder (and not be as strong).

You do what your more passionate about, for me it was easy, I prefer to be as strong as I can be, but still look like I lift, over looking like you lift, but you can't really  .


----------



## Mingster

Push Pull Legs.

1 powerlift each session 2-5 reps.

1 secondary compound 8-12 reps.

1 isolation 12-20 reps.


----------



## meekdown

To a certain extent it can be done, check out the likes of dmitry klokov, insane strength and looks amazing, I compete at U90s powerlifting and strong man and still stay at 10% body fat, I have a decent total and have placed top 2 in both events , I don't think you will progress or excel but you can gain strength and look good at the same time

id just do wot ever it is you enjoy doing and don't over think things or put pressure at be at a certain level or size


----------



## ausmaz

As others have said dont overcomplicate things, at your stage of development just continue getting stronger and development will follow....down the line you may choose to specialise and realistically the choice is normally made for you by genetics.... do you have a 'pretty' physique? Small joints, good insertions,full muscle bellies, broad shoulders, slim waist etc? If so bodybuilding will reward you.... or do you have wide hips, narrow shoulders and lousy insertions?

Ultimately who are you training for? Do what makes you happy and do it to the best of your abilities... good luck man


----------



## AngryBuddha

Show me a weak bodybuilder


----------



## Jakemaguire

Powerlifting will give you good mass to shape with later bodybuilding cycles


----------



## Acidreflux

I think they go hand in hand mate why not reap the rewards of both...you'll be strong and look good!


----------



## EpicSquats

Eric Lillebridge, world record holding powerlifter. Looks like a bodybuilder in a bulking stage to me.


----------



## Mergal

Mingster said:


> Push Pull Legs.
> 
> 1 powerlift each session 2-5 reps.
> 
> 1 secondary compound 8-12 reps.
> 
> 1 isolation 12-20 reps.


 i like the look of this, have you tried it yourself?


----------



## Mingster

Mergal said:


> i like the look of this, have you tried it yourself?


 I've used something similar for many years.

Bench/dips/ tricep isolation.

Squat/SLDL/ calf isolation.

Deads/chins/bicep isolation.


----------



## andyboro

Mingster said:


> Push Pull Legs.
> 
> 1 powerlift each session 2-5 reps.
> 
> 1 secondary compound 8-12 reps.
> 
> 1 isolation 12-20 reps.


 Would that be a three week rotation or 6 days a week training?

Or am I way off lol


----------



## Mingster

andyboro said:


> Would that be a three week rotation or 6 days a week training?
> 
> Or am I way off lol


 I used to train 3 times a week. These days I just do the powerlifts and train one on/one off. Squat, bench, deads and repeat.


----------



## Fbmmofo

Plenty of "powerbuilding" programs round at the moment and DUP has become popular. I think just train like a powerlifter and just do some isolation. Doesn't matter if it's on the same day as suggested above or on a different day.

I personally do 3 days squats, deadlift and bench, then have a day where I do isolation exercises for body parts that don't get much work. For me that's basically upper back and biceps.


----------



## andyboro

Mingster said:


> I used to train 3 times a week. These days I just do the powerlifts and train one on/one off. Squat, bench, deads and repeat.


 I've just re-read it and it makes sense now lol.

It's a little like John meadows method


----------



## Mingster

andyboro said:


> I've just re-read it and it makes sense now lol.
> 
> It's a little like John meadows method


 Yes. I like to get the most from the least as he would say. I also respond well to plenty of rest, so it makes sense for me to train hard for short bursts.


----------



## big

Mingster said:


> Push Pull Legs.
> 
> 1 powerlift each session 2-5 reps.
> 
> 1 secondary compound 8-12 reps.
> 
> 1 isolation 12-20 reps.


 In the vast majority of cases, this is the correct answer regardless of what the question is


----------



## Smitch

AngryBuddha said:


> Show me a weak bodybuilder


 Define weak though.

Of course most bodybuilders are much stronger than the average Joe, but put a 90kg BB up against a competitive 90kg powerlifter and in 90% of cases the difference will be night and day.


----------



## 38945

EpicSquats said:


> Eric Lillebridge, world record holding powerlifter. Looks like a bodybuilder in a bulking stage to me.


 I see your Eric Lilliebridge and I raise you a Stan 'Rhino' Efferding powerlifter & bodybuilder


----------



## EpicSquats

RS86 said:


> I seepowerlifter Lilliebridge and I raise you a Stan 'Rhino' Efferding powerlifter & bodybuilder
> 
> 
> View attachment 121588
> 
> View attachment 121589


 Yeah but Stan Efferding trained as a bber as well as a powerlifter not just powerlifting on It's own.


----------



## 38945

EpicSquats said:


> Yeah but Stan Efferding trained as a bber as well as a powerlifter not just powerlifting on It's own.


 Yep and became an elite level PLer - so answer to OPs 1st Q would be yes.


----------



## Stephen9069

Baz Barraclough all time british bench press record holder - 250kg raw


----------



## AngryBuddha

Smitch said:


> Define weak though.
> 
> Of course most bodybuilders are much stronger than the average Joe, but put a 90kg BB up against a competitive 90kg powerlifter and in 90% of cases the difference will be night and day.


 In a powerlifting meet yes, but thats the powerlifters game, in the gym training different exercises which is the bodybuilders game, other than bench/squat/dead and the powerlifter will get his arse kicked, half of them cant even do a fkn pullup. Bodybuilders are generally all over stronger, over a number of exercises. And even on the 3 lifts theres plenty that would kick most powerlifters arses, its only your lilliebridges, spoto's people like that, that will beat the top ifbb pros, f**k big ron was deadlifting upwards of 400kg, benching high 200's raw


----------



## Endomorph84

AngryBuddha said:


> In a powerlifting meet yes, but thats the powerlifters game, in the gym training different exercises which is the bodybuilders game, other than bench/squat/dead and the powerlifter will get his arse kicked, half of them cant even do a fkn pullup. Bodybuilders are generally all over stronger, over a number of exercises. And even on the 3 lifts theres plenty that would kick most powerlifters arses, its only your lilliebridges, spoto's people like that, that will beat the top ifbb pros, f**k big ron was deadlifting upwards of 400kg, benching high 200's raw


 Yeah budddyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Mingster

AngryBuddha said:


> In a powerlifting meet yes, but thats the powerlifters game, in the gym training different exercises which is the bodybuilders game, other than bench/squat/dead and the powerlifter will get his arse kicked, half of them cant even do a fkn pullup. Bodybuilders are generally all over stronger, over a number of exercises. And even on the 3 lifts theres plenty that would kick most powerlifters arses, its only your lilliebridges, spoto's people like that, that will beat the top ifbb pros, f**k big ron was deadlifting upwards of 400kg, benching high 200's raw


 Strength is demonstrated in a single rep so chins is a terrible example. 100% of powerlifters can do a chin. Reps are a demonstration of stamina.

Ronnie Coleman didn't 'Deadlift upwards of 400kg or benching high 200's raw.'


----------



## Acidreflux

Arnold started off as a power lifter...


----------



## Major Eyeswater

ausmaz said:


> .. realistically the choice is normally made for you by genetics.... do you have a 'pretty' physique? Small joints, good insertions,full muscle bellies, broad shoulders, slim waist etc? If so bodybuilding will reward you.... or do you have wide hips, narrow shoulders and lousy insertions?


 ^ This

Top powerlifters usually have the advantage of big, thick joints, a wide powerful pelvis, low centre of gravity, short limbs & a tendency to be heavy (which improves stability) - none of which make you look aesthetic. Meanwhile the things that make bodybuilders look good (small joints, narrow waist etc) tend to limit your ability to powerlift.

If you've been lifting for a while and your powerlifting total is just over 400kg, then be realistic - you're not going to be a champion powerlifter, so there is no point specialising in it. Guys like Eddie Hall were probably totalling 400kg in their first six months.

Use powerlifting in your training - I do and find it extremely valuable. My total is just over 500kg, so I'm not going to be entering any powerlifting contests either.


----------



## Mingster

Major Eyeswater said:


> ^ This
> 
> Top powerlifters usually have the advantage of big, thick joints, a wide powerful pelvis, low centre of gravity, short limbs & a tendency to be heavy (which improves stability) - none of which make you look aesthetic. Meanwhile the things that make bodybuilders look good (small joints, narrow waist etc) tend to limit your ability to powerlift.
> 
> If you've been lifting for a while and your powerlifting total is just over 400kg, then be realistic - you're not going to be a champion powerlifter, so there is no point specialising in it. Guys like Eddie Hall were probably totalling 400kg in their first six months.
> 
> Use powerlifting in your training - I do and find it extremely valuable. My total is just over 500kg, so I'm not going to be entering any powerlifting contests either.


 Well, this depends on your age, weight and if you are natty or not. The British Qualifying total in my category is only 440kg. A total like this wouldn't win, of course, but to qualify for the nationals is no small achievement for some.


----------



## Jakemaguire

Endomorph84 said:


> Yeah budddyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


 Big ron started off as a powerlifter


----------



## Jakemaguire

Raw power lifters these days are looking more and more like bodybuilders. Dan green is strong and aesthetic as f**k so are plenty other raw lifters its alot (not all) of the guys that go equipped that look like s**t


----------



## 19072

Major Eyeswater said:


> ^ This
> 
> Top powerlifters usually have the advantage of big, thick joints, a wide powerful pelvis, low centre of gravity, short limbs & a tendency to be heavy (which improves stability) - none of which make you look aesthetic. Meanwhile the things that make bodybuilders look good (small joints, narrow waist etc) tend to limit your ability to powerlift.
> 
> If you've been lifting for a while and your powerlifting total is just over 400kg, then be realistic - you're not going to be a champion powerlifter, so there is no point specialising in it. Guys like Eddie Hall were probably totalling 400kg in their first six months.
> 
> Use powerlifting in your training - I do and find it extremely valuable. My total is just over 500kg, so I'm not going to be entering any powerlifting contests either.


 by total do you mean the 3 (bench, dead,squat) mine was 565kg was aiming for 600kg. Would this be good for an 80kg lifter?


----------



## nitrogen

ATMeredith said:


> You cant excel at both (unless your gifted) *its either get strong and still look good (but not like a bodybuilder) or look like a bodybuilder (and not be as strong).*
> 
> You do what your more passionate about, for me it was easy, I prefer to be as strong as I can be, but still look like I lift, over looking like you lift, but you can't really [IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_tongue.png&key=76c6ca9661bec5744753acd3b9ad68f6047a493e1f91b4434bf68e35bac8dd16[/IMG].


----------



## Mingster

herc said:


> by total do you mean the 3 (bench, dead,squat) mine was 565kg was aiming for 600kg. Would this be good for an 80kg lifter?


 As I mentioned above, this would depend on your age and whether or not you were lifting with a tested or untested fed. They would need to be competition standard lifts.


----------



## 19072

Mingster said:


> As I mentioned above, this would depend on your age and whether or not you were lifting with a tested or untested fed. They would need to be competition standard lifts.


 under 30 , untested.

keep wanting to go down the powerlifting route then when I hear or see others pulling bigger numbers it makes mine feel rubbish.. (145 bench , 180 squat , 240 dead) Bench would have been higher but on my second strength phase I hurt my shoulder so ad to stop benching.

I enjoy strength training but I cant ever see me competing so I tend to stick with a mix of both strength and hypertrophy.


----------



## Mingster

herc said:


> under 30 , untested.
> 
> keep wanting to go down the powerlifting route then when I hear or see others pulling bigger numbers it makes mine feel rubbish.. (145 bench , 180 squat , 240 dead) Bench would have been higher but on my second strength phase I hurt my shoulder so ad to stop benching.
> 
> I enjoy strength training but I cant ever see me competing so I tend to stick with a mix of both strength and hypertrophy.


 @Jakemaguire may be able to help you. You'll be in the seniors, the most hotly contested category. I'm an M2 lifter now -50-60 in my fed - and that's a much more civilised group lol.

You'll get injuries but can usually work out ways to train round them. I've got a bicep tendon injury atm so am only squatting and benching. Come competition time I hope to hit numbers in those two lifts which will enable me to make a token deadlift to hit my qualifying total.


----------



## Mingster

infernow10 said:


> For strength be a power lifter wanna look good? Then become a bodybuilder


 That would depend on your definition of looking good.


----------



## Mogadishu

herc said:


> under 30 , untested.
> 
> keep wanting to go down the powerlifting route then when I hear or see others pulling bigger numbers it makes mine feel rubbish.. (145 bench , 180 squat , 240 dead) Bench would have been higher but on my second strength phase I hurt my shoulder so ad to stop benching.
> 
> I enjoy strength training but I cant ever see me competing so I tend to stick with a mix of both strength and hypertrophy.


 That's probably the best approach if you are natty. With juice training wont matter as much.


----------



## ATMeredith

nitrogen said:


> View attachment 121612


 When I here someone say Bodybuilder, I think of a physique like below, granted a lot of *Genetically* gifted strength athlete's look* Amazing *but they wouldn't win on stage against people who actually train to bodybuild. But then you have Stan Efferding who does both, but I doubt he could win a bodybuilding comp if he was preping for a powerlifting meet.

But then again everyone has different views on what a bodybuilder should look like.


----------



## Bobby1413

AngryBuddha said:


> In a powerlifting meet yes, but thats the powerlifters game, in the gym training different exercises which is the bodybuilders game, other than bench/squat/dead and the powerlifter will get his arse kicked, half of them cant even do a fkn pullup. Bodybuilders are generally all over stronger, over a number of exercises. And even on the 3 lifts theres plenty that would kick most powerlifters arses, its only your lilliebridges, spoto's people like that, that will beat the top ifbb pros, f**k big ron was deadlifting upwards of 400kg, benching high 200's raw


 I would have thought a Powerlifter would destroy a bodybuilder in 90% of exercises, not just the big 3. In my gym (not a hardcore gym, but a few serious people), the bodybuilders aren't lifting much weight, just getting the pump. The weight they do lift isn't heavy and is for reps.

With a powerlifters core strength and general training profile, I would have thought that would make them all round a strong lifter.


----------



## ATMeredith

AngryBuddha said:


> In a powerlifting meet yes, but thats the powerlifters game, in the gym training different exercises which is the bodybuilders game, other than bench/squat/dead and the powerlifter will get his arse kicked, half of them cant even do a fkn pullup. Bodybuilders are generally all over stronger, over a number of exercises. And even on the 3 lifts theres plenty that would kick most powerlifters arses, its only your lilliebridges, spoto's people like that, that will beat the top ifbb pros, f**k big ron was deadlifting upwards of 400kg, benching high 200's raw


 To be honest I have to agree that most bodybuilders are proficient at most exercises, I'm a powerlifter and i'm stronger and more proficient then all the bodybuilders at my gym at squat, bench and deadlift (that are the same weight as me) but when it comes to doing dumbbell work or machine work I suck because I rarely do them., you wouldn't even think I lifted  .


----------



## nitrogen

ATMeredith said:


> When I here someone say Bodybuilder, I think of a physique like below, granted a lot of *Genetically* gifted strength athlete's look* Amazing **but they wouldn't win on stage against people who actually train to bodybuild. *But then you have Stan Efferding who does both, but I doubt he could win a bodybuilding comp if he was preping for a powerlifting meet.
> 
> But then again everyone has different views on what a bodybuilder should look like.
> 
> 
> View attachment 121615


 I disagree, surely if Mariusz got in a good condition he would give hard time to amateur level competitors.

BTW, hasn't Phill Heat made a disrespectfull comment about Arnie.

Sorry búdy but I've no idea who Stan Efferding is!


----------



## Bobby1413

ATMeredith said:


> You do what your more passionate about, for me it was easy, I prefer to be as strong as I can be, *but still look like I lift,* over looking like you lift, but you can't really  .


 I think this is it for me... I just want to have enough size and mass so it's clear I lift (probably at that stage now anyway!).

So it's not like I wanted to look like a true bodybuilder that you'd see on stage as tbh I don't actually like the way the bigger guys look.

Someone mentioned dmitry klokov ...

Having googled him that is the kind of physique I was thinking about:










I did an upper body session last night focussing on bench and a bit of hypertrophy back work.

I am definitely more powerlifting minded so will focus on that and will include some assistance work after as another poster suggested on the PPL routine.

I'd like to work towards a competition albeit I know I'm REALLY weak compared to the standard of some of the contestents... but it's something to aspire to I guess.


----------



## GCMAX

Lots of bodybuilders still do compound lifts and you can use;



dips to improve your bench press power


rack pulls to increase your deadlift


not sure what would boost squats, maybe leg press?


----------



## ATMeredith

Bobby1413 said:


> I think this is it for me... I just want to have enough size and mass so it's clear I lift (probably at that stage now anyway!).
> 
> So it's not like I wanted to look like a true bodybuilder that you'd see on stage as tbh I don't actually like the way the bigger guys look.
> 
> Someone mentioned dmitry klokov ...
> 
> Having googled him that is the kind of physique I was thinking about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did an upper body session last night focussing on bench and a bit of hypertrophy back work.
> 
> I am definitely more powerlifting minded so will focus on that and will include some assistance work after as another poster suggested on the PPL routine.
> 
> I'd like to work towards a competition albeit I know I'm REALLY weak compared to the standard of some of the contestents... but it's something to aspire to I guess.


 Ahh ok, well yes you can be strong and look close to dmitry klokov, with a lot of hard work.


----------



## Bobby1413

Yea, at present I'm doing something like this:

*Squat Day*

Squat - working up to sets of 5 or sets of 3

Leg Press

Stiff leg deadlift

Leg extension

*Deadlift Day*

Deadlift - sets of 5 or sets of 3

Romanian Deadlift

Pullups

Hamstring Curl

Triceps (I do this on deadlift day as they're too fatigued on bench day)

*Bench Day & Upper body *

Bench Press - sets of 5 or 3

DB Row

Incline DB press

Horizontal Row

Biceps

*Hypertrophy Day & isolations*

Generally shoulder work and some body parts which I miss in the week

... ... ...

At present I'm happy with this as I'm cutting and it's sufficient. When I finish cutting in about 6 weeks time I will up the calories week-by-week to very slowly go above maintainance.

At the same time I will change this routine - possibly to Squat and Dead lift twice a week.

Still reading through the replies on this thread regarding routines and suggestions so will look carefully at them now.


----------



## Jakemaguire

@herc http://gpcgb.org/

The gpc is a untested fed and getting bigger and bigger lots of meets on this year the good thing about powerlifting is there is a place for everyone you can even compete in single lifts you dont have to do a full meet if you dont want to and you cant beat the feeling of setting pbs on the platform


----------



## swole troll

Jakemaguire said:


> @herc http://gpcgb.org/
> 
> The gpc is a untested fed and getting bigger and bigger lots of meets on this year the good thing about powerlifting is there is a place for everyone you can even compete in single lifts you dont have to do a full meet if you dont want to and you cant beat the feeling of setting pbs on the platform


 does the GPC have an untested division?

id originally planned to compete in the BPU this year but ended up partially tearing my adductor whilst squatting so wrote this year off to strip some bodyfat and bring my numbers back up


----------



## Endomorph84

herc said:


> under 30 , untested.
> 
> keep wanting to go down the powerlifting route then when I hear or see others pulling bigger numbers it makes mine feel rubbish.. (145 bench , 180 squat , 240 dead) Bench would have been higher but on my second strength phase I hurt my shoulder so ad to stop benching.
> 
> I enjoy strength training but I cant ever see me competing so I tend to stick with a mix of both strength and hypertrophy.


 Believe in yourself mate!


----------



## Jakemaguire

swole troll said:


> does the GPC have an untested division?
> 
> id originally planned to compete in the BPU this year but ended up partially tearing my adductor whilst squatting so wrote this year off to strip some bodyfat and bring my numbers back up


 Its completely untested


----------



## swole troll

herc said:


> under 30 , untested.
> 
> keep wanting to go down the powerlifting route then when I hear or see others pulling bigger numbers it makes mine feel rubbish.. (145 bench , 180 squat , 240 dead) Bench would have been higher but on my second strength phase I hurt my shoulder so ad to stop benching.
> 
> I enjoy strength training but I cant ever see me competing so I tend to stick with a mix of both strength and hypertrophy.


 nothing rubbish about your numbers mate

most people dont go in and take a medal right off the bat in the majority of sporting endeavours

a powerlifting meet is an encouraging environment and the motivation and adrenalin on the day would likely help you blast through your old PR's

as long as you can lift the bar, you are fit to enter


----------



## Jakemaguire

herc said:


> Junder 30 , untested.
> 
> keep wanting to go down the powerlifting route then when I hear or see others pulling bigger numbers it makes mine feel rubbish.. (145 bench , 180 squat , 240 dead) Bench would have been higher but on my second strength phase I hurt my shoulder so ad to stop benching.
> 
> I enjoy strength training but I cant ever see me competing so I tend to stick with a mix of both strength and hypertrophy.


 Just think of it as competing against your self i go into a training cycle with the focus on beating my previous lifts and enter a meet with the goal of setting a new total thats all that really matters to me is self improvement if i end up a champion one day thats a bonus


----------



## Jakemaguire

And like swoletroll stated thw buzz of a meet is amazing


----------



## Bobby1413

My friend who I mentioned in my original post is lifting in the GPC - he's entering only in the Deadlifting part due to old injuries preventing him from the squat/bench part.

I'd love to enter one of these competitions - mainly to take part, for the experience, to meet people and I've heard they are really supportive events.

The only concern I have is humiliating myself.

I aim in the next few months to:

Squat: 160kg

DL: 180kg

BP: 110kg

I don't think they are unrealistic but equally I know that in powerlifting terms if I entered the 75kg category I wouldn't even feature ... that's fine by me, but just don't want to look rediculous.


----------



## Endomorph84

Bobby1413 said:


> The only concern I have is humiliating myself.


 Just go, enjoy the day/ experience & meet new people like you say. Compete with yourself on the day, nobody's going to be laughing at you, you wont humiliate yourself. I have 2 Strongman comps coming up, 1in April & 1 in May. Both Open over 105s. I've set myself what I think is realistic targets for both the days....

April 10th, 1st ever comp (first timer) - I have set myself the goal of not coming last. I think this is realistic considering its my first. I will also be looking to beat my current PBs.

May 29th, 2nd ever comp (beginner) - This comp is tailored more towards my style of events and I will know what's to be expected of me. I will be pushing to at least finish in the top half of my group/ category.

Most of all I will be competing with myself on the days, looking to smash my current PBs. Its unlikely I will win either as I train with & know people that are stronger, competing in the same group as me on those days. I feel I've set MYSELF realistic goals. If smash some PBs and deep deep down know I have gave it my everything I'm still a winner at the end of the day and ill be more than happy with that.


----------



## Jakemaguire

Bobby1413 said:


> My friend who I mentioned in my original post is lifting in the GPC - he's entering only in the Deadlifting part due to old injuries preventing him from the squat/bench part.
> 
> I'd love to enter one of these competitions - mainly to take part, for the experience, to meet people and I've heard they are really supportive events.
> 
> The only concern I have is humiliating myself.
> 
> I aim in the next few months to:
> 
> Squat: 160kg
> 
> DL: 180kg
> 
> BP: 110kg
> 
> I don't think they are unrealistic but equally I know that in powerlifting terms if I entered the 75kg category I wouldn't even feature ... that's fine by me, but just don't want to look rediculous.


 No one will laugh at someone who turns up and gives it all they can thats not what powerlifting is like its a good encouraging environment. apart from in training then we take this piss out of each other left right and center calling each other fat and what not


----------



## Bobby1413

Thanks for everyone's advice so far.

I have decided to actively train towards taking part in a GPC meet - I'm weak compared to the main competitors but it's just for my own motivation and id love to take part in it.

On 6th August I see that the GPC have a qualifying event which I think is the one I should go for.

Today I deadlifted:

did these all beltless:

6x60

6x80

5x100

3x120

then with belt I did:

2x140

2x140

2x140

then did some 3 lighter sets of deficit deadlift as I think I'm weak off the ground.

Finished with some some hamstring work


----------



## Bobby1413

Oh and also I currently weigh 79kg. I want to get into the 75kg class so a bit of weight to lose too.

Im part way through a cut now as I feel I'm carrying way too much fat.

Started at 182lbs and down to 175 roughly. That's in about 5 weeks. So going fairly well.


----------

